# Photos of Patriotism, Heroism



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

We could all think of the negative things we saw and remembered, but were there any images you saw that moved you in a different way?
Post up pics you remember of 9/11 that capture the patriotism and heroism of the great men and women who went above and beyond whatever their call of duty.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Photos of Patriotism, Heroism (pfunkn87)*

a couple of good pics I found that are govt computer friendly...
























and of course


----------



## Internal Combustion (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

You guys are right on point!
Keep em comin, never hurts to have a small gallery to choose from, gives folks who need some support a chance for an inspirational desktop pic
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (pfunkn87)*












































_Modified by PowerDubs at 4:48 PM 9-11-2007_


----------



## Varsix (Apr 21, 2001)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*









Very Powerful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (Varsix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Varsix* »_Very Powerful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Indeed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

